# The Pseudoscience Behind Homeopathy



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought this was interesting and some members of these forums may be interested:

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2011/cureorcon/


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

*homeopathy*

a year ago...I came across a video on youtube about homeopathy...skeptic James Randi
explains how phony it was...can you call this kind of medicine "mind over matter"
I think it's very dangerous if you believe in something that contains nothing.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> a year ago...I came across a video on youtube about homeopathy...skeptic James Randi
> explains how phony it was...can you call this kind of medicine "mind over matter"
> I think it's very dangerous if you believe in something that contains nothing.


mhmmm, when the lady in the video said she's willing to use those watered-down eardrops (which contain no active ingredient and barely differ from distilled water for her child.

But yeah, I think I might try to overdose on some homeopathic medicine one day, or eat them like candy. =]


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

regardless of what the scientific tools can decipher from the analysis, homeopathy is not based on a full dose per 'pill' - look up how they are made, and you may understand

not many can actually explain how homeopathics work, but they can explain the theory behind it, and you know what, it does work (for the most part) 

the part about curing cancer is complete Bullshit, not sure who the fudge they were talking to or if that call was staged for the show - but it's not possible. Homeopathy is merely meant to help with the side effects of the treatment of cancer. Meaning how to deal with nausea, stomach problems ....etc




I am by no means a homeopathic person, i try to use natural, botanical and homeopathics, but honestly I'm not going to skip vaccines, or rely on homeopathics solely - I get traditional medicine when I feel like it!

My girlfriend is taking naturopathic medicine, and homeopathics is a portion of what they are taught, the clip was very poorly put together. The people they spoke to were probably afraid to go into the energetics or memory effects of the homeopathic remedies. Also it was obvious some people were probably edited to seem like they couldn't explain anything

homeopathics take longer to work because they aren't synthetic and don't destroy all your bodies systems while trying to fix one. They aide in the side effects of whatever bug you have, and aide your body in fighting whatever you have, boosting your immune system and helping you out overall!


bah! I'm going to get flammed for sure.... sigh


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

oh, and get your vaccines from your doctor, the major ones at least! IMO skip chicken pox ....wtf it's a right of passage! LOL


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah I think all of the alternative medicines have a role and are effective in some case. Such a probiotics.. ppl thought you were crazy for taking probiotics .. bacteria in my stomach.. wtf? 

I love my naturopath, and she has done wonders for my GI system and immune system, but I wouldnt homeopathic meds for everything.

I guess in a perfect world, I would have all the medical docs working together with my naturopaths, chiros physio, orthos, nutritionists chinese docs etc.. Hence my philosophy at my clinic. But that amalgamation of health will take a few generations to really lock it down. Big pharma has so many stakes in medicine, and many of us are brain washed to take a pill for all our problems. 

Bottom line, Homeopathy has its benefits, but helps some things, and not so much others (cancer ..snicker). All of those professions are evolving, and more research will back up some of its benefits as time goes on.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I watched that program and it was the most onesided piece of misleading media info that the CBC is noted for and our tax dollars a paying for that. I did not see where they talked to any homeopathic practitioners, most importantly I would like to know which drug company paid for that program. If homeopathics is nothing why are the big drug companies always lobbing the government to ban certain natural products from being imported. Why dosen't the CBC do an article on the H1N1 pandemic scam that was around in 2010 less people worldwide died of H1N1 in 2010 than die annually from "normal" flu? So go ahead and get your flu shot that less than 30% of health care providers get why do they refuse I thinkthey know better.


----------

